# Ovulation and trigger shot



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a question regarding ovulation.  I am booked in to have my 2nd IUI on Monday.  Had my last scan on Weds and my follies were 16mm and 13mm.  Doctor said judging by my previous scans that my follies are growing at about 1mm per day so was confident that by Monday they will be optimum size for IUI so no need to scan again.  However, I'm a little worried about missing my ovulation date - on my last cycle I had 'high fertility' according to CBD day 14 and had the IUI on day 16.

I'm currently on day 14 of this cycle and the IUI will be day 19.  I just feel like the last couple of days I have ovulated - just the usual cramping and stickiness down there (sorry TMI!).  I did ask the doctor on Wednesday what happens if I ovulate now and he just said the follicles would be immature so he didn't want to trigger me early as it would be a waste.  

I guess my question is, do the fostimon injections delay ovulation until the trigger shot is given?  Or if my body has ovulated naturally, will the IUI be a waste of time?

I didn't get a chance to do a OPK so don't know if my mind is playing tricks on me or if I should trust my body? Apologies if I'm being a complete


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Mmm I don't know about fostimon or iui but if you think the doc is not right then go get a private scan tomorrow to make sure. You know your body better than they do. The eggs release 36 hours after the trigger. In ivf cetrotide stops the eggs releasing early but not sure they control it so much in iui. They like the dominant follicle to be 18 or above so size wise Monday sounds about right. But personally I'd want the peace of mind. Hope it works out ok for you x


----------



## Kasvar (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Mel D.  I've emailed my nurse manager to check.  I think maybe I'm being paranoid - did an OPK this morning and it says low fertility.  Hopefully Monday will be right


----------

